# Amazing New Support For Your Camera



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

http://mirror.newsletter.jessops.com/nl/jsp/m.jsp?c=77c2265bb757865e4c

B)


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

Almost had me .... then i remembered what day it is.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

louiswu said:


> Almost had me .... then i remembered what day it is.


As soon as I saw the title of the email I thought `yeah right`, but a clever marketing ploy nonetheless


----------



## spaceslug (Dec 3, 2011)

I was quite amused by this offering.....


----------

